

Redfin speak up about Tracey Foley - fady
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2010/06/tracey_foley.html

======
shimon
This woman showed a house (in Somerville, MA) to my wife and me in April.

She was indeed a very good agent. She was very friendly and mentioned that her
family had lived in France before they moved to Boston. She had a slight
Russian accent (I noticed because my parents are from Russia) but I didn't ask
about where she was from.

It's weird to have such a random connection to this strange story. I don't
know what outcome to hope for.

~~~
ehnus
How good of an agent can she be if she was caught?

~~~
fleitz
I'd say very good. The value of a spy is in the information distributed not
not getting caught. The other problem is the vast majority of the performance
data we have is from agents, who were caught, so it's difficult to compare and
contrast agents who were caught vs. those that aren't. We also don't yet know
what information they passed.

"possibly the worst intelligence disaster in US history."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Hanssen>

~~~
nandemo
shimon wrote "agent" meaning "real estate agent", as the article did.

ehnus' comment is a pun that uses "agent" as in "spy". </joke_explainer>

------
noodle
are there actually people who are trying to put some fault on redfin for
hiring a spy?

i mean, if the russian government trains and backs a spy, and they're not even
able to land a job working as someone who shows real estate on a contract
basis, i don't know how they'd expect to be able to pull meaningful
governmental information.

~~~
ericd
Nah, this is most likely at least partly meant to be linkbait.

------
jasonmcalacanis
Mahalo has an opening for two Russian Spies.... if it will get us on the
homepage of Hacker News we're in!

------
ericz
It's amazing how close to home a Russian spy can be! Spooky

